# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

[align=center]






Saturday is my son...*brother of Elf's* Birthday. It's the first time since he was born that I won't see him at all on his birthday. Saturday is going to be a very hard day. Happy Birthday my sweet baby boy!





It's one of our new members, *lei*'s birthday on Saturday! Happy Birthday, slave to Pudge, Polo and Babybun!






*Bunnybarn123*/*Redneckrabbits*...Pam, one of our lionhead breeders, hasn't been back for many years. We hope that she is doing well, and that she has a Happy Birthday this Saturday!

*Luvmyzoocrew* is celebrating her birthday on Saturday! Happy Birthday, Fran!






*bransworld* is also celebrating his birthday on Saturday! Happy Birthday to Brandon, a wonderful RO Supporter!!!












*Rafter 7* is a new member from East Texas who is also a breeder. Go give a warm welcome and encourage pictures of all the wonderful breeds listed in the profile!




Greetings to Ro, *StarryNight09* from Pennsylvania and her rabbit, Harriet. She's heard that Harriet is part Dutch, but wants to learn more. Welcome to the forum!









*Happi Bun's *Dunkin was neutered on Friday. We are awaiting news that all is ok and he is healing comfortably at home...




*Luvmyzoocrew*, Fran, our birthday girl....has a POOP SHOOTER in her house by the name of Charger. How far can your bunny fling poo in the house? Come read the funny stories we all have to share!




A new member, *littlemisslacie*, Lyss, has many questions about her new bunny, bunny to be, and housing. She shares many adorable photos of her baby and the cage she has built. Go see if you can answer any of her questions! And go see this sweet baby girl.




*ohsnapitscharity* is hoping to hear some ideas about bonding with her bunnies. Please go offer some suggestions on how to encourage bunnies to be your best friend.




*StarryNight09 *wants to take the right precautions before starting to remodel the house. What needs to be done to ensure rabbit safety, before the painting and recarpeting begin?




*jcl_24's *dad has adopted an odd nickname for Guy. Do you have unusual nicknames for your rabbits? Come read what others have posted and share your own here!










Please keep *TinysMom's *Saphira in your thoughts. She is not pooping as she should be and there's a worry that she may be going into stasis. C'mon girl! Move it on through!
 :litterhealthy:
 Are you aware that there are different methods for neutering male rabbits? *the fluffies, *in Malaysia shows us some photos of the pre-scrotal method. It's more invasive and not recommended. What you should know...read here!





 *hok9*'s bunny has a broken or dislocated leg. Read here and keep him in your thoughts as we wait to hear what the vet will say and do.





 *BethM* is concerned about Nick's cough/sneezing just recently. Read here and keep Nick in your thoughts as we discover what might be ailing him.











*peppa and georgie* is the screen name of a slave of two quite gorgeous bunnies by those names. Karen is wondering what breeds these adorable rabbits might be and how big they might get, as it seems the petstore may have been fibbing.




*Platypusstar* is hoping to clean up urine stains on Caeser's feet. What suggestions do you have?





 *dskelly328* is worried that her rabbits are too skinny. *tonyshuman* has given some suggestions. Let's all share positive thoughts with Danielle and hope that her rabbits put on weight soon!





 *delusional *is attempting to create a potted-plant rabbit heaven in her driveway. She has listed some flowers she plans on planting and is asking for suggestions for even more!





 *Jenk* is looking for advice about what to feed her rabbits while they are having megacolon flare-up. Have you experienced this? Can you help her out?











*dskelly328* wants to go to the Rabbit Show in Harford PA on May 23. If you're interested in knowing more, click HERE!




*clevername* is waiting not so patiently for her doe to kindle. She's 36 days in and not pulling hair. Go cheer her on and don't forget to request photos when the babies arrive!










*Strongheart* has received word of 15 white New Zealand rabbits in need of homes in Sayre, Pennsylvania! These are rabbits who have never had love, have never been out of their cages to run. Can you help give these bunnies a new lease on life?










These Blogs have New INFORMATION!!!

Numbat's Nutty Nibblers--Tess lets us know what her cheeky Inky and Tug are up to, and lets us know what her latest rabbit obsession might be!

 CÃ©ad mÃ­le fÃ¡ilte romhaibh--*irishlops* is having a hard day, but go check out her test grade!!!

 The Fabulous Life of Dotty!--*mouse_chalk* tells us all about how she starts her morning and shares her evening with one cuddle crazy bunny, Dotty!


This Blog has New PHOTOS!!!


 NEW LIFE OF STORM--*Mrs. PBJ* shares the kitty photos in a slideshow and Storm makes his own update to the blog!







New Cage Photo Philes have been started for 2009!
Your Cages 2009 - No Comments Please!
and
Cages AND Comments 2009
Please share your cages NIC and otherwise to give everyone ideas!




Don't forget to Enter the Hop Into Spring Photo Phile Contest! Only days left to enter happy hoppy bunnies! It doesn't have to be a binky shot, it can simply be a running around happy rabbit!




Preparation is going on for the June Photo Phile Contest! Do you remember your yearbook from high school? Did you ever want to be "Best Dressed" or voted "Most Likely to Succeed"? What do you think our buns aspire to be voted as, to appear in the Rabbits Online Yearbook? Go give some suggestions, and we'll be putting them to a vote for photo submissions in June!










*jend77* is doing a survey about pets for her class. Have you answered her questions, yet?




*RexyRex *has a friend moving to Suffolk. She's hoping some of our UK members can give suggestions of things to see or do in that area so she can share with her friend!




*DeniseJP* realized how fragile life is today. A brave lady and friend passed away today. Treasure your loved ones and come share your condelences.




*Mrs. PBJ...*Kat's Kittens are growing up! Come see kitten cuteness here!











Who is this cutie???








[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 16, 2009)

Oh Minda I love the banner of my guys!!!!! i have to steal it for my siggie, if you dont mind


----------



## BSAR (May 16, 2009)

ooohh I know whow the bunner is but I will let someone else try.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

I am honored that you are using it, Fran.


----------



## momof2buns (May 16, 2009)

What a Great Today on RO post Minda! Well done!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 16, 2009)

Is that Dottie?

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

nope!


----------



## Numbat (May 17, 2009)

That beautiful bunn is FallingStar's Rayne!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> That beautiful bunn is FallingStar's Rayne!


Yayyy! Good job!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning the kitten they opened there eyes while we where gone.


----------

